# Post Powder beetle



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

I milled some ash logs about a week ago and notice what I beleive is some post powder beetle damage. (Little tunnels full of fine sawdust.)
These logs were cut about 3 months ago. I stacked and stickered the cut lumber to air dry for awhile. 
I noticed the other day. Not a lot but a few piles of very fine saw dust. Like little ant hills. Again I suspect the post powder beetle.
My question is how should I try and kill these guys off while I am air drying? 
Thanks,
Gerald


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Since you found it in ash it could be the emerald ash borer that you have found. Here is a site to help ID and it also offers ways to get rid of them.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

If the tunnels are about 1/4" wide and an inch or so long, the it could be Miller worms. If it's just small pinholes with a mound of sawdust it's probably Powder Post Beetle. For them, we used to use Lindain. Don't know where you can get it nowadays. Just mix a pump sprayer and then spray the stickered lumber. Best way, though I think, would be to get it into a kiln before the boards become riddled with holes.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Since the logs didn't show signs of infestation when you milled them, I don't think they are EAB. There's a failsafe to know if you have EAB - the exit holes are perfectly "D" shaped. We do not have them down here yet so far as I know, so I'm not presenting this as firsthand knowledge, but since we have a lot of Ash I have educated myself to be able to identify them if they appear. What I have read is that if there's any doubt about whether the exit holes are "D" shaped, it is not EAB since the "D" is always distinct. 

Ash logs don't keep well at all and for this reason it's essential to mill them immediately and get them in the kiln. If you air dry Ash first, it will decrease the chances of casehardening, but the wood won't be quite as white (if you have White Ash) as if you skipped air drying. Use dry stickers and you won't have sticker stain. You can use just about any kind of stickers with Ash as long as they're dry. 

The EAB is a big problem, but there's something even worse happening with Black Walnut. I'm going to start a new thread on it though.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

pics ????:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

anyway kill before they eat all your wood killem like kenbos man in the bucket :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

texas did you wipe that dude out


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woody woodturner said:


> texas did you wipe that dude out


What dude?


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

The picture I have linked to is a pretty good example of what I saw when I milled the logs. The lumber I milled was not near as damaged as the picture shows but the the damage pattern is the same. 
My kiln is not up and running yet. I have purchased some plans from Daren but I just havn't had time to get it built. My thoughts were to get some of the logs milled then while they were air drying I would build the kiln. So do I have any other options to eliminate PPB until I get my kiln up and running?

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/ed/bt/pbettle3.jpg


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Before we'd mill ash and hickory, both prone to Powder Post Beetle attack, we would 'water' the logs daily. I don't know if this really helped or what it was meant to do. Either discourage them taking up house in the logs (I think this was the main reason) or to drown the little suckers. Maybe someone else here knows for sure. If the latter, maybe you could wet down your lumber daily until you have your kiln up and running. I know it's contrary to what you want to do.
Also, maybe someone else knows for sure, but my understanding is they are only active a short period of the year, and that they're dormant the rest. So a lot of decay doesn't happen real fast and they way you have it now should be OK until you get the kiln going.
That's my $0.02.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*bug spray*

You could make a 50/50 mix of RV anti freeze and boric acid to spray the lumber with to keep the bugs off.


----------



## laggi (Oct 23, 2015)

Guys, the problem is solved very simply now- microwave ! Just fry it. here's what I found http://powderpost-beetle.com and www.treat-woodworm.com


----------

